# LightWright 4.2.0 Released



## icewolf08 (Sep 18, 2008)

Just so all you lighting folks know, LightWright 4.2.0 is now available (free to owners of LW4 or higher). Also LightWright 5 is due out later this year or early next year.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 1, 2008)

Charc said:


> What's new in 4.2.0?



Say's Bug Fix.

Also say's Beta in About Lightwright.

Not sure what that's about, nor why John didn't send out his usual e-mail to registered users telling us about an update. At least I didn't get notified as I always have. I just routinely do the update when notified.

Steve B.


----------



## Wolf (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Jfisher2008 (Oct 4, 2008)

Lightwright 5

check this out. nice features coming up in LW5


----------



## clbarker (Oct 5, 2008)

He said either late December or early January, I think.


----------

